# Way of the Balisong



## Stickgrappler (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello:

*bows deeply*

A filmmaker started filming the Way of the Balisong documentary.  This project is in need of funding to finish

If you can help out please do so. 

Mabuhay ang Balisong!


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/way-of-balisong-funding-help-needed.html

Very truly yours in the FMA,

-sg


----------

